# Beim Anklicken einer Zeile einer Tabelle...



## shapeless (11. Oktober 2003)

... soll sich ein Link in einem iframe öffnen!

ich hab das jetzt mal vorläufig so:

<tr onMouseOut="this.style.backgroundColor='#FFFFFF'; this.style.cursor='arrow'"
     onMouseOver="this.style.backgroundColor='#FFCC33'" 
     onClick="location.href='datei.htm'">

wo setz ich da bitte "target" ein?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Oktober 2003)

*parent.Framename.*location.href

Damit sollte es funktionieren!


----------

